# New...16v/8v oil pump back lash specs?



## CHETVW007 (Jul 25, 2001)

Does anyone happen to have a new 8v/16v oil pump they wouldn't mind cracking open and checking the gears back lash specs? I have a used one I'm thinking about cleaning up and using but the gears are measuring at or around .006" to .008". 
I'd like to compare that to new specs


----------



## CHETVW007 (Jul 25, 2001)

Up


----------

